

Changing the VLC engine license to LGPL - jbk
http://www.videolan.org/press/lgpl.html

======
barredo
From the FAQ:

> Will this license change allow VLC to be available on the Apple stores?

> So far, we don't know if this will change anything.

Any comments or insight to this matter?

~~~
jbk
Well, the issue is that the Apple Store Terms of Service are too vague to be
able to be 100% sure if they are compatible with the GPL or the LGPL.

Moreover, whether we will be able to relicense enough of VLC modules to be
useful on iOS.

